# Â£100 - Â£120 camera



## the Guru! (12 Sep 2008)

Could you reccomend a decent didital camera for the above price? 

I know nothing about cameras apart from more mega pixels the better? 
Thanks -


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Sep 2008)

the Guru! said:
			
		

> more mega pixels the better?


Not necessarily, the lens in the camera is more important than the mega pixels! Above 6 MP is more if you want to make large prints otherwise is pretty much useless.


----------



## JamesM (13 Sep 2008)

Fuji S5700.

Â£79-Â£99

My pics are taken with it - link in sig


----------



## the Guru! (14 Sep 2008)

Thanks James mate.

Anymore suggestions?


----------



## Rob33 (15 Sep 2008)

Not necessarily, the lens in the camera is more important than the mega pixels! Above 6 MP is more if you want to make large prints otherwise is pretty much useless.[/quote]

Too right - and how many people actually make large prints?  Not many, I bet.  But I guess it looks impressive when you're waving a 12Mp camera around   

Looking at  the Jessops catalogue, it seems  that 7Mp is entry level now  for compacts, with 8 or 10, being the norm.  

The S5700 gets good reviews - a few niggles about purple fringing from the lens.  

James, have you used yours for sports photography at all?  Just wondering if there were any focussing or shutter lag issues with moving objects.  My old 2Mp Pentax is a bit weak in this department.


----------



## JamesM (15 Sep 2008)

Not yet mate, but google search for S5700 and there are some great motorsport images taken with the Fuji


----------



## the Guru! (16 Sep 2008)

Well, im gonna go for the Fuji S5700, now ive just gotta figure out how to use it properly


----------



## Rob33 (16 Sep 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> google search for S5700 and there are some great motorsport images taken with the Fuji



I can't find any


----------



## JamesM (16 Sep 2008)

http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showpost ... ostcount=8

There's one...

http://www.pbase.com/jamtarts/image/84921879

There's another...




And here's some a friend from another forum took last year with his...
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa19 ... n_0027.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa19 ... n_0053.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa19 ... n_0069.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa19 ... n_0120.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa19 ... 7_0216.jpg


----------



## Rob33 (16 Sep 2008)

Thanks for those links James  




			
				the Guru! said:
			
		

> Well, im gonna go for the Fuji S5700, now ive just gotta figure out how to use it properly



When you get it, you might want to register with this user group............... http://www.flickr.com/groups/s5700/


----------



## the Guru! (16 Sep 2008)

Cheers lads. Very grateful!!


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Sep 2008)

> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa19 ... 7_0216.jpg



That shot is awesome.


----------

